# Creating a second event in /dev/input for a second mouse?

## Negated Void

Hello!

Is there a way for my system to have two mice, and each mouse to have it's own /dev/input/eventx object?

A second mouse works in X (simoltaniously), but the second mouse's information dosn't even show up on any of the 'event' objects.

Thanks  :Very Happy: 

--Murph

----------

## drwook

You running udev & hotplug?  Should create /dev/input/mouse0 and /dev/input/mouse1 when both connected (assuming support for e.g. the port it's using is there).  

Guessing it works in X as you've got /dev/input/mice in your xorg.conf.  Which also makes me thing the mouse1 is appearing?

As such, I'd've thought it'd make a new event node too...  unless the event node is per device type (e.g. a mouse event rather than a mouse0 event) - can't say I've paid enough attention to notice if that's the case, and no spare mouse to test with for once (well, no non-ps2 mouse, and no spare ps2 ports).

----------

